# Promotion, reputation and so on



## Silvia

Promotion can depend on reputation, day of registration and number of posts. Many people have been wondering so far, so I hope this helps!

For example, if the Administrator wants to promote based on reputation level then he would set a reputation level in the field below and set the comparison operator to "Greater or Equal to." Then when a user reaches the specified minimum reputation level they will be promoted. On the other hand, if he wants to demote based on reputation level then he would set a low reputation level in the field below and set the comparison operator to "Less Than." Then when a user loses enough reputation points to have a reputation level below the number specified they will be demoted.

*Reputation Level* 
This is the boundary value for reputation level that is used to determine if a user should be promoted.
If a user's reputation level is "Greater or Equal to" or "Less Than" (depending on the "Reputation Comparison Type" the Admin selected above) this number then the user will be promoted. This value will only be used if "Reputation" is included in the "Promotion Strategy" setting bellow.

*Days Registered * 
This is the boundary value for the number of days a user has been registered that is used to determine if a user should be promoted.
If a user has been registered for a number of days "Greater or Equal to" or "Less Than" (depending on the "Reputation Comparison Type" the Admin selected above) this number then the user will be promoted. This value will only be used if "Date" is included in the "Promotion Strategy" setting bellow. 
Posts 
This is the boundary value for post count that is used to determine if a user should be promoted.

*Post Count*
If a user's post count is "Greater or Equal to" or "Less Than" (depending on the "Reputation Comparison Type" the Admin selected above) this number then the user will be promoted. This value will only be used if "Posts" is included in the "Promotion Strategy" setting below.

*Promotion Strategy * 
Select which of the above conditions must be true for this promotion to be invoked. Conditions inside parenthesis are evaluated first.

For example, if these are the Admin settings:

Reputation Comparison Type = Greater or Equal to
Reputation Level = 1000
Days Registered = 30
Posts = 100
Promotion Strategy = Posts and (Reputation or Date)

...and the user has 1100 reputation, has been registered for 20 days, and has 150 posts then they would be promoted because:

Posts: 150 >= 100 (true)
Reputation: 1100 >= 1000 (true)
Date: 20 >= 30 (false)

...and so using the "Posts and (Reputation or Date)" promotion strategy:

true and (true or false)
= true and (true)
= true

*Promotion Type * 
Which promotion type to select depends on how the Admin has his groups and permissions configured. Generally speaking, if the promotion involves just a few changes to permissions and settings then it is easier to setup a new usergroup that grants the new permissions and settings, and then to have the promotion add membership to that group as an "Additional Usergroup." If the promotion involves lots of changes then a "Primary Usergroup" change may be called for.

*Move User to Usergroup* 
If a user meets the criteria for this promotion then they will be made a member of this usergroup. Whether the user's primary group is changed or the membership is added as an additional usergroup depends on the "Promotion Type" above.


----------



## mkellogg

People have been wondering about promotions?  How could that be, I didn't even know that they existed!

Promotions, I now know, have nothing to do with "Senior Member", etc.  It is related to usergroups.  All of you are in the Registered usergroup, except for Cuchu, who is a Moderator, and me -the Administrator.  Fascinating stuff...

Thanks for the education Silivap! 

Mike


----------



## mkellogg

I have learned a little more... We can base User Titles on Usergroups which can be based on Days registered, Reputation or Posts. 

If you know how we can base it on quality of good answers, let me know!


----------



## Silvia

I think good answers are somehow rewarded by other members who give you a reputation! Simple as that!  

And, yes, there's been some talk about this all, here some examples:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=539

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1658

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3216


----------



## mkellogg

I like the idea, and have been searching for a forum 'hack' (change to the software) that would allow us to say which answer is the "accepted answer" and would give credit to the person who provided it.  I have yet to find anything similar...


----------



## vachecow

WOW  now i am _REALLY_ confused.  HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## vachecow

Wait.....what is a promotion???  How do you tell if someone is promoted??  Can you tell?  Are there advantages??  How would I get promoted??


----------



## Silvia

Hi vachecow, think of this. You were a junior member once and you've been promoted to the member status!  Hopefully, soon you'll be a senior member  And the list could continue, the Administrator can add titles/promotions... depending on your reputation (other members have to give you reputation!), day of registration (the older, the better) and number of posts (if you have posted much, that should imply you've been very active and helpful).


----------



## vachecow

So does that mean that your reputation does not have anything to do with anything??  Its just nice to have agood one??


----------



## vachecow

silviap said:
			
		

> Hi vachecow, Hopefully, soon you'll be a senior member  And the list could continue, the Administrator can add titles/promotions... ).


Also, thanks for taking time to help me understand, but what other titles has mike given?


----------



## Silvia

vachecow, I just gave you some reputation  So now you'll be able to understand that better. 

There are no other titles available at present, except for moderator.

This could be something to be discussed with the Administrator.

There might be new titles available for winners of the WR 2004 Contest! Prizes have not been chosen yet


----------



## vachecow

Ah...I understand now.  Thanks for the help (and the reputation), I was very confused!!


----------

